# New to forum



## naturalplease (Mar 8, 2010)

HI. Has anyone out there, dx with hypo ever stopped taking meds and felt better? Is it possible? Is it recommended? Am currently on Armour but hate taking any med everyday. Have been to numerous endos/and drs and have felt worse since on meds than before meds. Cannot take synthroiod makes "my skin crawl" for lack of better descriptive and developed many of the symptoms of the disease that I never had before. 
Anything natural/supplements/ foods/ etc that help? Help from anyone would help. Also where can I get Armour ? Seems to be a distribution problem or something>Thanks for any info provided


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

naturalplease said:


> HI. Has anyone out there, dx with hypo ever stopped taking meds and felt better? Is it possible? Is it recommended? Am currently on Armour but hate taking any med everyday. Have been to numerous endos/and drs and have felt worse since on meds than before meds. Cannot take synthroiod makes "my skin crawl" for lack of better descriptive and developed many of the symptoms of the disease that I never had before.
> Anything natural/supplements/ foods/ etc that help? Help from anyone would help. Also where can I get Armour ? Seems to be a distribution problem or something>Thanks for any info provided


Hi and welcome. If you are not feeling well, it is possible that your thyroxine replacement has not been titrated to euthyroid state on your behalf.

If you can, tell us your dose and provide your last labs for thyroid with the ranges. We need the ranges. Different labs use different ranges. When did you last have labs.

Armour is not readily available yet. It is coming back on the market in one grain and 1/2grain size but being scoffed up very very quickly. Check w/your pharmacist. They get bulletins from their suppliers. Don't let them tell you otherwise. I am definitely in the know about this stuff.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't really know of anything, but if you aren't feeling well, definitely keep in touch with your practitioner and let them know! I wish you the best!

Hillary


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

Check with smaller pharmacies in your area. Places around me have made a compound that is being substituted until they have more Armour available. I haven't noticed any difference between the compound and regular Armour. Good luck though, places like CVS and Walgreen's are no help


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

naturalplease said:


> HI. Has anyone out there, dx with hypo ever stopped taking meds and felt better? Is it possible? Is it recommended? Am currently on Armour but hate taking any med everyday. Have been to numerous endos/and drs and have felt worse since on meds than before meds. Cannot take synthroiod makes "my skin crawl" for lack of better descriptive and developed many of the symptoms of the disease that I never had before.
> Anything natural/supplements/ foods/ etc that help? Help from anyone would help. Also where can I get Armour ? Seems to be a distribution problem or something>Thanks for any info provided


Welcome to the Board. Armour is coming back on the market and is available in some places. One grain and half grain only. You have to nag your pharmacist to get on the supplier's back to get it. They can get it. I just got some.

That said, how much Armour are you taking per day? Where are your numbers at? TSH, FT4 and FT3?? We need ranges also as different labs use different ranges.

I believe in supplements, minerals and vitamins when needed but I would caution you and our readers against messing around w/any OTC herbals, glandulars and stuff like that.

As person could have disasterous outcomes. One of them could be Mad Cow Disease.

Work with your doctor. If you are not happy w/ your doctor, consider finding another.


----------

